
Patreon has banned the accounts of several controversial public figures - aestetix
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/qvqeev/crowdfunding-site-patreon-is-purging-far-right-figures
======
cannonedhamster
He wasn't banned for being far right. He was banned for sending racist
comments to another user. Send pretty straight forward violation. They are
just enforcing he agreed to when he signed up. Why is this news?

------
cpr
"Far right" is just an epithet these days for anyone the dominant leftian
zeitgeist disagrees with.

------
zimpenfish
Why the title change? It was (and still is) accurate according to the vice.com
headline.

~~~
shard972
I don't see how Sargon can be considered far-right. The only "far right"
positions I can think of him holding are those relating to national
sovereignty (Brexit) and being against the concept of hate speech and in favor
of free speech.

What ideas has he promoted that makes him far right?

Otherwise sure, Alsup and Milo can be called far right.

~~~
zimpenfish
> in favor of free speech

To a degree - he's only in favour of free speech for people he considers
acceptable; cf his petition to get "Social Justice" courses banned in
Universities.

(Then he supported a petition in favour of "Count Dankula", an avowed far-
righter. Weird how that goes.)

~~~
shard972
> To a degree - he's only in favour of free speech for people he considers
> acceptable; cf his petition to get "Social Justice" courses banned in
> Universities.

I don't know the issue but would that have anything to do with government
funded universities? Or is he arguing not even private universities should be
legally permitted to teach "Social Justice" courses.

> he supported a petition in favour of "Count Dankula", an avowed far-righter.

Can i get a source on that? Ive not read anything from him claiming to be of
the far right.

~~~
zimpenfish
[https://www.change.org/p/universities-suspend-social-
justice...](https://www.change.org/p/universities-suspend-social-justice-in-
universities)

"To clarify, we are calling for the teaching of social justice courses in
universities to be temporarily suspended."

There is no mention of Government funding.

> Ive not read anything from him claiming to be of the far right.

You're right, he's not stupid enough to come out and say it bluntly but his
actions speak louder than, etc. (embracing Tommy Robinson, the pug incident,
joining UKIP, etc.)

------
pcunite
Digital book burning

